# New Old School Subduction



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

My new babies came in today. I have wanted a set of these since high school and now I have them. I know there are plenty of subs with more throw and all the new gizmos but these were ahead of their time (especially in regards to inductance) Two BNIB Soundstream Exacts! I will be starting my install thread as well so check it out all in time for the April 5th Bay area Meet!! Enjoy the pics:


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

nice old school subbage!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice to see you rockin' THE BESt sub Soundstream has ever produced.

I have one BNIB and one B Stock unit that I repaired but damaged at the same time.....thinking about it makes me CRINGE.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

rimshot....where'd you find those subs?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

x2 ^^^^


----------



## GlassedRSX (Mar 17, 2008)

maybe you should throw your dreamcast in there as well.....j/k nice pickup


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

I asked around on ebay and found a seller that had a pair. I got REALLY lucky and cant wait to hear these things. You wouldnt happen to be willing to part with your bnib one would you Cant blame you if you dont. These will be going into a 1.3 per chamber sealed with light/medium stuffing.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Did I understand you right when you said that these subs would be present at the Treasure Island meet?? I haven't seen a pair of these in forever!! Great score on your part!


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

you know I love you

but you SUCK lol

nice grab !!!!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

GlassedRSX said:


> maybe you should throw your dreamcast in there as well.....j/k nice pickup


NO!!! I wanted to be the only one rocking the Dreamcast in their car. That's it. I'm breaking out the Nintendo 64. Very nice find there, can't beat classic quality.


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

I've been using mine for years now and it has always served me well.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

what size enclosure did you use
any experience with these ported? Just curious


----------

